# Cotswold Audax 24/06/12



## dave r (31 Mar 2012)

Beacon Road Club just E-mailed me details of their Cotswold Audax in June.

http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/cotswold/index.html

Last year I rode the Cotswold outing and rode to and from the HQ, did a total of 119 miles and had a very enjoyable day. As I'm recovering from illness this year I'm going to leave it as close to the event as possible to decide whether I will do it or not, it should be an excellent day out.


----------



## 172traindriver (2 Apr 2012)

Be careful to not leave it too long dear sir as they do sell out before the day. I to have done them in the past along with the Snowdrop in February and would also throughly recommend the audaxes.


----------



## skudupnorth (9 Apr 2012)

Entered 212km ! Proberly doing it fixed again like last year


----------



## frank9755 (11 Apr 2012)

Probably not a bad ride on fixed! From last year I remember it wasn't as hilly as the Cotswolds can be. Of the climbs, I only remember the pull up to the tower at Broadway.


----------



## skudupnorth (11 Apr 2012)

Broadway tower was not a bad one because i got a good run at it,there were two where i had to get off because they were sharp bends into a climb which i could not get speed up.Cannot wait for this years,good roads and food was brilliant !


----------



## frank9755 (11 Apr 2012)

skudupnorth said:


> Broadway tower was not a bad one because i got a good run at it,there were two where i had to get off because they were sharp bends into a climb which i could not get speed up.Cannot wait for this years,good roads and food was brilliant !


 
Yes, you get a 30 mile run up at it!
It's a very well organised event; alas I can't ride two things on the same day!


----------

